# Insurance



## HaveAHeartRescue (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello all,

I am new to this forum...was a lurker before .

I work for a doberman rescue (501c3).  I've been making candles to get "donations" at rescue events for a little over a year now and would like to make soaps too.  My issue currently is the insurance piece of it.

My own insurance company does not carry Product Liability Insurance.  I contacted a few local and the premiums are around $500 a year.  I don't get that much in a year for candles and don't anticipate making that much for the soaps.

I also learned not tell anyone that I make candles because I was flat out denied getting PLI for soaps (they're definitely not one in the same so I was lost there as to why).

Others I called do not supply coverage for a non profit.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Michele

So, as of now, I am stuck.


----------



## paillo (Feb 13, 2013)

You might start with RLI, a number of us have very affordable liability insurance with them. http://rlicorp.com/Products/IBP/ibpeligiblebusinesses.asp

I don't know their policies on candles...

Would love to know of other options.


----------



## HaveAHeartRescue (Feb 13, 2013)

I tried RLI..they don't have anything for a charity and would not insure otherwise based on making candles.

I just don't understand that.  Does anyone know why someone wouldn't insure on one hobby because they do another even though the coverage wouldn't apply to the other hobby?

BTW, I only asked them about the insurance for the soaps...wasn't looking for insurance on the candles.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 13, 2013)

RLI is a little odd about candles. They don't have insurance coverage if you make candles, but they do have coverage if you buy candles for resale. It doesn't make sense to me but that's the way it is set up. 

However, you could contact them and ask about insurance for a nonprofit organization. http://www.rli-epg.com/coverages/np-org.asp

Unfortunately, $500 is about the amount for liability insurance. You can get insurance which will cover soap, body products and candles through either HSMG or Indie Beauty Network.


http://www.soapguild.org/
http://www.indiebeautynetwork.com/


I hope someone has a better answer for you.


----------



## HaveAHeartRescue (Feb 22, 2013)

The thing that was strange to me is that i wasn't looking for insurance on candles, just the soap.  I mentioned that i made candles also and he said he wouldn't cover me for the soap because of the candles.

I did find one for 250 a year however with another company. I have emailed twice and left a message once and have not received a response.  Almost like they fell off the planet.  And two others were supposed to get back to me with quotes but didn't.  

It's so hard to find coverage for a non profit that won't make more than $500 a year with donations.


----------



## soap_rat (Feb 22, 2013)

Does the doberman rescue have any liability insurance?  Is it possible to ask about being insured through them, through that carrier?  (Or maybe when you mentioned your own insurance company that's what you meant.)  Good luck!


----------



## Badger (Feb 22, 2013)

I hope you can find a way to get affordable insurance for your soaps.  My partner has a rescue German Shepherd, and it would be great if you could find a way to make more money for donations doing things that you enjoy.  The whole insurance thing bothers me some.  I can understand it, but I don't like it at all.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm sorry you're having difficulty with finding insurance. I wish I could help you with it. Have you tried contacting this company? 

http://www.insurancefornonprofits.org/


----------



## Mommysoaper (Feb 22, 2013)

I hope you find what you're looking for.  I have my insurance through the HSMG.  The $500 is a bit steep, especially if you'r not aiming for profit, just charity.   Good luck and keep us updated please!


----------



## HaveAHeartRescue (Feb 25, 2013)

soap_rat said:


> Does the doberman rescue have any liability insurance?  Is it possible to ask about being insured through them, through that carrier?  (Or maybe when you mentioned your own insurance company that's what you meant.)  Good luck!


 
They cannot get liability from an insurance company because of the breed (Dobermans).  Each of us rely on our homeowners insurance for the dogs we have and foster when we take them to events.  In those instances we have to be 100% sure the dogs we bring have a stable temperment and exercise caution as always to ensure they are not put in a position where we'd have to use our insurance.  We haven't had an instance yet in several years...knock on wood.


----------



## HaveAHeartRescue (Feb 25, 2013)

Badger said:


> I hope you can find a way to get affordable insurance for your soaps.  My partner has a rescue German Shepherd, and it would be great if you could find a way to make more money for donations doing things that you enjoy.  The whole insurance thing bothers me some.  I can understand it, but I don't like it at all.


 
*It makes sense but I wish it would be easier for non profits.*



Hazel said:


> I'm sorry you're having difficulty with finding insurance. I wish I could help you with it. Have you tried contacting this company?
> 
> http://www.insurancefornonprofits.org/


 
*Thanks!  I'll check it out.*


----------

